# New BIG SCARY SHOW: NE Krampus Walk, Al Snow, Dark Ride Project, MORE



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 121 – the Dark Ride Project

Well, here we are, December. But before all the Krampus related material, 3 of the 4 (g) hosts take a trip “down under” and have a chat with Joel Zika in Melbourne Australia about the Dark Ride Project, as Joel is trying to preserve, via virtual reality, the dark rides of amusement parks and carnivals around the world. Most of us enjoyed these attractions in our younger years, and inspired the terror we now create.
Now, speaking of Krampus, Storm has an interview with Rich of the New England Krampus Society, and Meathook Jim does his annual reading of “Twas the Fright Before Christmas” where the Krampus plays a part in the soon to be famous poem.
Badger not only brings us Deadline News, but also an interview with legendary professional wrestler Al Snow, and we find out what he has been up to with “Head”. Storm rants on in a haunt minute and the newly relocated Haunt Rocker spins the spook tunes from Columbus, Ohio.
We hid the body, and you will become an accomplice, just by listening to…..The BIG SCARY SHOW!

Featured Music:
The Bloody Jug Band – If You Want Blood
The Independents – Bloody Night, Bloody Knife
Coffin Caddies – Zombies Ate My Neighbors
www.bigscaryshow.com
#bigscaryshow


----------

